# Industrie Lüfter?!



## Blood Offset (18. August 2009)

*Industrie Lüfter?!*

moin,
ich habe mal ne frage, woher bekomme ich 120mm Papst oder Skyce Industrie lüfter mit ner leistungsaufnahme von etwa 40w her?

LG Blood


----------



## ghostadmin (18. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

Schon mal bei nem Betreib gefragt der Lüftungsanlagen herstellt, oder baut? 
Da bekommt man sowas meistens her.


----------



## Blood Offset (18. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

nein, sowas gibt es in meiner nähe leider nicht, ich dachte da an etwas wie einen onlineshop


----------



## -NTB- (18. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

darf man fragen was du damit vorhast?


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren  

Also entweder mal bei PC Cooling schauen, oder es mal bei eBay versuchen, da gibts häufig richtige 230V Lüfter mit fast 100W Leistungsaufnhame, und wenn das nicht hilft frag doch einfach mal bei Papst zB. direkt nach. Vielleicht gibts sowas auch bei reichelt/Conrad.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (18. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal im Delta-Portfolio nachschauen, z.B.:
Delta PFB1212UHE 120x38mm Ultra High Speed - 252 CFM


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

Bei PC Cooling haben die keinen 120er Lüfter so wie du denn suchst. Die von Delta höhren sich sehr gut an. Aber ich möchte gerne wissen wofür du die brauchst.


----------



## Blood Offset (18. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

Hi,
ich brauche die für ein belüftungssystem innerhalb eines Recks, ich weiß das luftkühlung mit lamellen bei ca 100 CFM an die grenze kommt und dann bei der kühlleistung keinen unterschied mehr macht.
Ich baue für einen privatperson ein server reck zusammen das in keller mit ein paar tb festplatten und 2 Server mit jeweils 2x AMD Quadcore Opteron 8393SE auf ca 3,6 Ghz übertaktet rein soll... davon sind im reck insg 4 stück, +die festplatten usw... wäre nicht nett wann das ganze zeug abraucht (ist ein reck mit glasscheibe an der front)...
Falls jetzt die frage kommt was ne privarperson damit will, ich habe keinen blassen schimmer, jedenfalls haben die ne riesen villa und nen 14 Jährigen sohn der das umbedingt haben will, ich denke der wird die als datenablage missbrauchen und vllt ein gameserver von laufen lassen... ist aber nicht meine sache 

edit: wegen der frage: Ich brauche nur nen Luftstrom ^^


----------



## STSLeon (18. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

Übertakten auf einem Serverboard ist unwahrscheinlich, da diese für stabilen Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind, aber der Rest klingt interessant. Wobei dir ganze Sache mit einer Wakü noch viel geiler wäre, da Geld sowieso keine Rolle zu spielen scheint würde sich die anbieten


----------



## Blood Offset (18. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

das ist wohl war, es gäbe auch kein staub problem und unterbringen kann man die auch super, das problem dabei ist nur sie braucht ne hohe leistung und ich kenne mich mit wakü nicht so aus aber ich denke das die nicht zu 100% wartungsfrei ist oder?
Ich habe mit wakü bisher bloß schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, damals hatte ich ein leck und und dann hat sich meine 9800gx2 (die waren da 4wochen draußen und arsch teuer) verabschiedet, garantie fehlanzeige eigenverschulden. Stellte sich aber heraus das es kein montage sondern material fehler war... Na die wollten es jedenfalls nicht ersetzen.


----------



## Witcher (20. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

Solche lüfter sie du suchst verbauen wir bei Siemens in Chemnitz, aber ich glaub kaum das die dir einen geben.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

naja, wie schon gesagt wurde, Delta oder Papst, was stärkeres gibt es so im PC Bereich nicht.


----------



## johnnyGT (20. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

Das ist der extremste "Normal"-Lüfter Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000 - 120mm


----------



## poiu (20. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

der gennante Scythe ist wohl optimal , die Quali ist auch gut!

Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000, 120x120x38mm, 3000rpm, 224.4m³/h, 45.9dB(A) (DFS123812H-3000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

224.4m³/h reichen wohl aus  und er ist günstig ,


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

Und ist vorallem sparsam, wenn man das bei >7Watt sagen kann


----------



## STSLeon (20. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

Einen 120 MM Delta Lüfter aus einem Servergehäuse habe ich sogar noch rumliegen. Alter Schwede, macht der einen Krach, da glaubt man der Rechner hebt gleich ab


----------



## poiu (21. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

dann hört sich das 100% an wie eine A10 an


ich weiß das soll ein  RACK werden , wie werden die CPUs gelühlt und kommen die lüfter auch auf die CPU Kühler ( geht das )


----------



## Knexi (21. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*



poiu schrieb:


> der gennante Scythe ist wohl optimal , die Quali ist auch gut!
> 
> Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000, 120x120x38mm, 3000rpm, 224.4m³/h, 45.9dB(A) (DFS123812H-3000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> 224.4m³/h reichen wohl aus  und er ist günstig ,



Delta Electronics FFB1212EHE 120x120x38mm, Doppelkugellager, 4000rpm, 322m³/h, 59dB(A), 24W Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ist nochmal um einiges besser


----------



## Fabian (21. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

Naja wenn die soviel Köhle haben kannste ja mal wegen einer Wakü anfragen,mit 2 Kreisläufen(externer Radi,z,b Mora).

Lässt sich mit etwas basteln bestimmt machen.....


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Industrie Lüfter?!*

ohh sowas klingt ja mal interessant also wenn die eh soviel kohle haben, bau doch eine wakü drauf, wartungsfrei ist die nur vielleicht alle paar monate wasser nachfüllen dann passt das schon


----------

